# Hey Everyone I am new:)



## prncssva (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello,

To all my writers out there! I am new to this site and I am just very  excited to be able to interact with others who share the same passion as  I do, I love to write self help book, also cartoons, I have been able  to write sense I was very young but sense my mother passed last year I  was able to finally take it serious. I am also a college student and I  have three wonderful children ugh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

I hope everyone succeeds on there journey and do not be afraid of the unknown.

I look forward to seeing all of you on NEW YORK BEST SELLERS LIST VERY SOON. 

NOW LETS GET BACK TO WRITING!!! LOL

Shakebra Ghee


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 9, 2014)

Optimism. Good start. The tough world of writing needs some optimism sometimes. I hope to see you in the cloud-heights soon too, prncssva.

You'll find the forum full of eager students like yourself, many saying hello in this very set of threads. Look around you, take it in, make some friends here. Nothing better than finding a group of core people that can critique you on a regular basis. I think Quilly is a student; perhaps the two of you should bond. I know that Paulbe (spelling incorrect as always) has already got some stuff out there to be read, so have look, maybe?

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask anyone in the purple (or anyone at all, really). When you reach ten posts, whole new worlds open up here, but I encourage you to use those first posts to really get the handle on critiquing things. That's the fastest way to learn anything, reading other people's works.

Toodles!
thepancreas

Oh, and when you do get writing, let me know. I'm here to help new writers like yourself get into the habit of it.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi prncssva, glad you decided to join us, much to learn here at WF and we have fun doing it! Welcome :welcome:


----------



## prncssva (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you all for the welcome. I am still trying to learn the site, somehow I am very awful with technology. lol


----------



## Pandora (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh me too, took me awhile to catch on, still catching on . . . ha! Remember you need ten posts, like making a critique or sharing thoughts in a general forum before you can share your work if you'd like. Also to add an avatar and update your profile, etc. Enjoy!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to the site, prncssva.  Going to school and with three kids, I bet your days are full!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome prncs, I hope you enjoy your time here.

New York Times Bestseller list? That's certainly not in the cards for me, but thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome! Always good to have someone who works on a myriad of things, as your post suggests you do.

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Let's get back to procrastinating!


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome! I found your optimism to be quite infectious. It's a good thing to see! I hope you like it around here.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to the Forums,


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, there is really no substitute for practice. All the advice in the world is useless if you don't think about it, incorporate it in your work, and make it your own. Sometimes you have to ignore advice, too, which can be hardest of all. Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 9, 2014)

Haha, very nice to meet you!  Welcome to the forums.  I look forward to seeing you on the best selling list as well as on the forums.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 10, 2014)

J.T. Chris said:


> New York Times Bestseller list? That's certainly not in the cards for me



I am all OVER that list once I get my novel published!!!! 

Ok, maybe not. But a fella can dream. LOL


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 10, 2014)

Three must be a handful.

Welcome to WF!


----------

